# free-to-air satellite



## swope1221

Hi. I have an 18 inch dish and and pansat 2500a receiver. My question is how can I hook up 2 receivers to this one dish? Thanks for any info.


----------



## FTA Michael

Why would you bother? The only video channels you can legally get with FTA are NASA, Gol, and a few barkers. If you want the audio, it's easier to set up a housewide audio distribution with the output.


----------



## Ray_Clum

Uhhh... what. There are over 1000+ channels out there that are FTA, most are foreign language. The 18" dish is a bit small. You should probably upgrade to a 76cm or 1m dish with a motor. I've got tons of UPN/WB's from the south west, a couple of NBC's, CBS's, an ABC plus Fox News, Pentagon Channel, plus all kinds of neat stuff. Take a look at lyngsat.com for more info.


----------



## rid0617

you get abc from cheyene, wyoming, cbs and nbc from the u.s. virgin islands. then upn, wb and spanish channels from all over the midwest


----------



## rid0617

forgot to mention, mine is hooked up to a motor and currently i receive over 400 unscrambled channels


----------



## FTA Michael

swope1221 said:


> Hi. I have an 18 inch dish and and pansat 2500a receiver. My question is how can I hook up 2 receivers to this one dish? Thanks for any info.





rid0617 said:


> you get abc from cheyene, wyoming, cbs and nbc from the u.s. virgin islands. then upn, wb and spanish channels from all over the midwest


I see a disconnect here. We're talking about *an 18-inch dish*, okay? rid0617's talking about a motorized Ku-band dish, an excellent investment but far from the original poster's question.

The answer to that original question is to use a dual LNBF, but again I must suggest that it's not worth it for the small handful of video channels in the clear for such a small dish. And if the channels aren't in the clear, you need to pay for a subscription anyway.


----------



## PSB

I think its WELL worth it for the radio channels and GOL TV alone! There is always something to watch on FTA satellite, even with an 18" dish with dual DBS LNB. Good Luck with it!


----------



## FTA Michael

*Two* receivers just to get a handful of radio stations, Gol TV and NASA? I'm trying to give the original poster the benefit of the doubt while emphasizing ideas such as _legally_ and _in the clear_. If the original poster's legit, he'll follow up one of these days. If not, it's nice that he went away.


----------



## PSB

I will stick with my opinion, WELL WORTH IT! For GOL TV alone, soccer is the greatest and biggest sport in the world! Two receivers to get the same game in two locations. Sounds like the norm for me : )

As a soccer nut I may be slightly biased!


----------

